# Winter Racing Series at His and Hers Hobbies in Kenosha, Wi



## rcpilotbill (Oct 17, 2005)

CALLING ALL RACERS!!!! 

The Winter Racing Leagues will be starting up next week for both OVAL and Touring Car series.

The OVAL guys will be running on Tuesday nights at 6:30pm

So far our OVAL classes will be as follows:

1/10th Pan Car - 4 cell 4300 Brushless on foam tires
1/10th Touring Car - 6 Cell stock 27 Turn on foam tires

We need you 1/18th scalers that are looking for a place to race this winter to show up and take advantage of our 36x60 track, gear up those Mini-t's and RC18's and see what speed is all about. 

We would like to see you 1/10th Pan cars with the 4 cell brushed cars show up to make a class and also the 1/12th scale guys.

With the changes we have made to our track (the inner wall has come down and the outside piping has been replaced with a more car friendly flat surface) our Pan car guys are turning 3.3 second laps and running 84 laps in 5 minutes. Our Touring cars are running 3.6 second laps and are turning 76 laps in five minutes. We even have 2 and 3 wide racing now!!

Just imagine what those 1/12 and 1/18th scale cars would be like!!

Our Touring Car series will be running Saturday night at 5:30pm. Our currently classes for the touring series are as follows:

1/10th scale 4WD Sedans, stock 27 turn rubber.
1/10th scale Mini Coopers - TCS rules apply

You should believe in the high action competative racing in the touring series... our fall points leaders bounced back and forth for the entire season and was finally decided by the "A" main on the final race night. We have drivers getting bumped out of the "A" main by tenths of a second!!

We would like to see a stock 4WD Sedan class on foams and also 19 turn guys round out our classes.

If you haven't been here, come check us out. If you do come to check us out and run, you will not be disappointed. Here's an offer you simply can't refuse.... If you have not raced here before, come on out. Your first night of racing is on me!

So come on out and let's go RACING!!!!

Bill
His and Hers Hobbies


----------

